# [TIP] Nettoyer sa gentoo

## galeo

Ce tip est inspiré de l'article Gentoo Cleaning de www.tryxy.net

present a cette adresse http://www.tryxy.net/index.php/Gentoo_Cleaning

par soucis de lien cassé dans le futur, voici ci-dessou les grandes lignes de la demarche a suivre 

Installation des outils nécessaires

```
# emerge -av app-portage/gentoolkit

# emerge -av app-portage/udept
```

Par securité, on sauvgarde notre fichier world

```
# cp /var/lib/portage/world /var/lib/portage/world.bak
```

dans un premier temps, nous allonr verifier la presence de packages redondant dans notre fichier world

```
# dep -pw
```

dep renvera une liste des paquet qu'il estime etre redondant, apres verification on les retire du fichier world

Suppression des paquets inutile

```
# dep -ps
```

Suppression des slots inutiles

(le system slot permet de faire cohabiter plusieurs version d'une librairie en meme temp)

```
# dep -pP
```

(option -p de dep equivaut à pretend)

On s'assure qu'il n'y a pas eu de paquet important desinstaller par erreur

```
# emerge -NDua world && revdep-rebuild -a
```

Netoyage du votre dossier /usr/portage/distfiles

```
# eclean -d distfiles
```

Netoyage du votre dossier /usr/portage/packages

```
# eclean -d packages
```

Voila vous devez maintenant avoir une gentoo toute propre est belle comme au premier jours   :Very Happy: Last edited by galeo on Thu Feb 08, 2007 10:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

 *galeo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Netoyage du votre dossier /usr/portage/packages
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tu devrais mettre ceci à place : 

Netoyage du votre dossier /usr/portage/packages

```
# eclean -d packages
```

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

pour compléter, on peut aussi nettoyer les anciens noyaux :

dans /usr/src on peut virer les dossiers des anciens noyaux (pas totalement effacés lors de emerge --unmerge)

```

rm -r /usr/src/<dossier_d'un_vieux_kernel>

```

Il faut laisser au minimum les dossiers des noyaux installé et surtout le lien symbolique /usr/src/linux.

On continue en nettoyant le dossier des modules noyau dans le dossier /lib/modules (pareil, on vire les dossiers des noyaux qui ne sont plus installés).

----------

